# Rim/Tires and LOWERING



## Guest (Apr 18, 2003)

Hey I'm looking to get this '98 200sx se-r for $3,995 with 70k miles. My problems is it has 3 different tires on it with bad wear. So i'll be pressed to get new tires, and if im gonna get new tires would it be cheaper to get tire/rim combos? Where did u all buy ur tires from (online, local store, etc)? 

I'm looking to get 17" white rims, the car color is black... and from what i have heard from this forum, it's pretty much a need to get a drop, but i have no idea on what to do as far as lowering my car. 

I don't want to just cut the springs cuz i heard it's a shitty ride, so how much would a complete suspension lowering kit set me back?

i know i got a lot of ?'s but any/all help would be greatly appreciated........

thanks


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Read the suspension and brake forum.


----------



## speedz19 (Apr 18, 2003)

I have bought two sets of the rim/tire combos at www.tirerack.com and found them to be much cheaper than buying the tires and rims separately, also they actually provide a model of your car so u can see how the rims look. Good Luck.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

bahearn said:


> *Read the suspension and brake forum. *


^^
I'll try to help you out a little more than that...

right now the best combo for the money is the ground control coil overs which will run you 400 buckeroons mixed with KYB AGX shocks which are 200 per pair (you'll need both pairs, rear and front) so that sets you 800 bucks, but its a great combo... Another alternative route is to buy a set on these forums used... they will probably be 450 for the set used (maybe a little more, maybe a little less) but you'll have them for a lot cheaper. Just some ideas. 

I went with a 170 dollar used suspension... tokico blue's in the rear, KYB GR-2's up front and sprint springs all around... I dunno the ride quality isnt the greatest but I'm happy I saved over 600 dollars.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

or tiens ss in the gb


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *^^
> I'll try to help you out a little more than that...
> 
> right now the best combo for the money is the ground control coil overs which will run you 400 buckeroons mixed with KYB AGX shocks which are 200 per pair (you'll need both pairs, rear and front) so that sets you 800 bucks, but its a great combo... Another alternative route is to buy a set on these forums used... they will probably be 450 for the set used (maybe a little more, maybe a little less) but you'll have them for a lot cheaper. Just some ideas.
> ...


If the GC/KYB setup runs $800, Id wait for the Tein Basic Damper setup that should be out soon. Cost is about the same, but Im willing to bet the Teins will be alot better than the GC setup. I have Tein SS right now and they are great. The only difference between the SS and the BD is the ability to adjust damping force, something you probly dont care about anyway. The best thing is that the Tein stuff uses shorter dampers where the KYBs are not. That makes a HUGE difference in ride.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

wow, i spent around 250 on my suspension, and it handles liek a dream, i cant imagine what 800 bucks would do..


----------



## C asper (Feb 20, 2003)

check out www.wheeloutlet.net they are a local store in miami... not to far from you... give them a call they can get you really good prices, but make sure to call them because they have not updated the website forever so most the wheels you see are old models, discontinued, etc. they are the distributer for many brands to many local shops so they have the lowest prices.


----------

